

Startup relocates their whole 65-person team to Crete beach - jkaljundi
http://zeroturnaround.com/company/zeroturnaround-temporarily-relocates-offices-to-hellenic-beachside/

======
jaredsohn
A previous thread about moving the development team to another country:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4079737>

------
wolfenkraft
Nice, productive on the road!

